# Windows, Linux  MacOS?   ?

## Sandr

,   !       ?...

----------


## admin

> ,   !       ?...

     ,     . ,         PHP, Java, MySQL, Perl,    - ˳,         ,      Windows.  ˳    ,     ,     ˳     .

----------

.        -       ,   .    .        . 
 ?    -   ?     -  ...  .

----------


## admin

-,   ,   .
 -  ?  ³ - ,  ,  ˳    .

----------


## Sandr

Linux    ? 
     !

----------


## Sandr

: SuSE Linux  Mandriva Linux?

----------


## admin

> : SuSE Linux  Mandriva Linux?

  Ubuntu

----------


## Sandr

! 
 :     Linux? :umnik:

----------


## admin

About Ubuntu Download Ubuntu      Debian,  -      .     ,   Ubuntu,         ,  "    ". Ubuntu    .        -     ,           .    ,    - Ubuntu   ,   . 
Ubuntu -        ,    Debian GNU/Linux,      (  ),       (  " "(TM) ),            18    . Ubuntu     ( ) Gnome             ,       c        CD.

----------


## bum

.        ,       ,  Ubuntu -  . ϳ  ³     .

----------


## admin

> .  ,       .     ,    ,  ,  -   .       -  .

  ,  ,      Office  Corel,  AutoCAD.

----------


## kit

> ,  ,      Office  Corel,  AutoCAD.

  ,       (    ,  -   ),   CAD'a: Bricscad V10
  Corel   -        ( ).

----------

,      ,     .  ,  .   ,  ,  adobe audition     .....        (

----------


## kit

- ,     ,   -  nix  .     .         ,       ,  , ,      ( ),        (  - ,           ,  ),     (Kino, Kdenlive, Avidemux)    (audacity)     .     ,     -  , ,   ,   -     ,  ,     windows   - ?

----------

,   ) ,  .        ,       ,     .   ,    ,        ....    . 
P.S      ,     ,   ......

----------


## admin

*kit*,     Open Office,      Microsoft Office,  Open Office  .        Open Office,         .   Microsoft Office   .

----------


## 23q

.

----------


## kit

> *kit*,     Open Office,      Microsoft Office,  Open Office  .        Open Office,         .   Microsoft Office   .

       -    4000 ,     ,   -  ,    -      (  )        openoffice,    : OpenOffice.org-pro-3.2.1

----------


## linux.pl.ua

Microsoft Office     ,   . 
  ,          .      ,       ,  .

----------


## rust

> ?!       ,,-.            ?      , ,         . ,  ,       ,          .       , ?            .  ,       ,  .

     . 
      .        . 
    ...   ?  ,  ...      ,  .
  ,      .   

> ,  ,      Office  Corel,  AutoCAD.

    ? 
top - 19:32:49 up 3 months  8 days, 19:53,  1 user,  load average: 0.01, 0.02, 0.00
    ,          ...
   ,  ,         .
    120 
  7  ?
   ....     ?

----------


## admin

> .
>       .       .
>     ...   ?  ,  ...      ,  .
>   ,      .

    ...       糿   ,     Windows 7, Microsoft Office.
 Adobe Photoshop  Linux ,     .       . ,      ,   ,      .   

> Microsoft Office     ,   . 
>   ,          .      ,       ,  .

  ϳ,    볺     MS Office 2007,         -       -      . 
  , .

----------


## kit

> , .

     runtu: screen 
     : KDE4 KDE 4.5

----------


## linux.pl.ua

> runtu: screen 
>      : KDE4 KDE 4.5

  
,      , http://linux.pl.ua/images/photoalbum/album_4/sc1.png ))  
p.s.  

> runtu:
> screen

     .

----------


## erazer

-    ,      -  -    . ...

----------


## admin

> -    ,      -  -    . ..

      ,   .  ,     ,      Windows XP.     Task bar  Start Menu  Windows 7?      .

----------


## erazer

> ,   .  ,     ,      Windows XP.     Task bar  Start Menu  Windows 7?      .

   -   .  
-,    .   - . 
  -   7-   ?    ?

----------


## admin

> -   7-   ?    ?

   Mac  ,        .    WinXP   TrueLunchBar, RocketDock  ..     ,   ,      Taskbar'    򳺿 ,    .
  ,  Microsoft      ,     .

----------


## erazer

, ,  -    "-". 7- -   .
  -  XP,        " " - .      XP       .

----------


## admin

*erazer*, ,     XP   ,     ,      .  Windows 7    ,      ,     Linux      ,  Apple      .
      ,   ,            .    ,   ,     .

----------


## rust

> -    ,      -  -    . ...

    90%

----------


## kit

> -    ,      -  -    . ...

        Runtu LXDE 10.04,    ,   ,    -    .  **:    H 
 ,  windowmanager       -    .
     ,     -      ,   ,    -    ( H ),   ,  ,  .   .
    - ,   ,    .
  -  ... 

  - ,  ,      ,      MP3 & CD-players,        ,   ,     -  -     ,    ,   -    -,     !
     ,     ,     - /  /  .   !
     -     ?
 -  -      -             ( !)  ,         ... 

 ,     ,    -     ,   -    , -   ,       ...
  ,    .   :    ,   - .     -   .
      -    ,      -   -       -    ...
 ,     -   ,      .      -  ,   -   .   
VariCAD     Bricscad: VariCAD 2010 3.0

----------


## kit

-  win7  gnome: Win7 Pack Gnome

----------


## rust

> -  win7  gnome: Win7 Pack Gnome

----------


## 23q

??

----------


## rust

> ??

    ...      .      ,           ...

----------


## bvn

Debian.   ,    Ubunta   :)
  ,      ,       .   IceWM + RoxFiler.      .
    .     -         Windows,       wine.

----------


## rust

,    ,  ....  .

----------


## Dracon

Windows 10 Lite  Windows 11...................

----------


## Dracon

> -   ,

  ,    "" -     ))))    *  Windows  2020 
4  2019  -  Windows 10 19H2
1  2020   Windows 10 20H1*  *      OneDrive*
   Windows    .    Microsoft    Windows 10 20H1.               OneDrive.
      ,        .    ,     ,   .  *Windows   Linux-*
      Windows  Linux (WSL).  Windows 10 20H1  Microsoft  WSL2  ,     Linux-,    . Microsoft ,    Windows    Linux-   .  *2020* 
   Windows 10    Windows 7, 2020-     Windows  )))

----------

